# Lab that can help draw & spin blood



## susilosaja (Jan 29, 2019)

Hi,

I'm an Indonesia citizen. I'm thinking about sending blood sample from Australia to labs in United States for health diagnosis.

Is there labs in Australia that can help me draw and spin blood, without me doing the test at their lab?

Susilo


----------

